# Max temps for non-insulated cedar smokehouse.



## oregonsmoke (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello to All. I am currently in the process of building a smokehouse out of cedar fence boards. Rough measurements are 3'x2'x8' to peak of roof. I plan on doing a 3/8 steel fire box maybe 3'-4' from smokehouse. Using the raised-stool grate concept I should be able to easily generate plenty of heat to cook rips and shoulders as well as cold smoke (I think). I am just curious of opinions and experiences from all of you as to a comfortable max temp I should use as rule of thumb for internal temp of my smokehouse. I'd really hate to have this thing go poof and burn to the ground! I have cinder blocks 2 high for base and plan on using expanded metal with lava rock as a smoke/heat dissipater at the top of the blocks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The8thfold (Oct 18, 2017)

How did it turn out?


----------

